# مهم محرك الجاذبية الارضية الدائم الحركة مع شرح ومقطع فديو



## aamer88 (25 مايو 2013)

هذا المحرك يحتوي على محركين كهربائيين يستهلكن القليل من الكهرباء ليولد حركة قوية تاتي هذه القوة الكبيرة من جاذبية الارضية لو تلاحظون ان المحرك الاسود عندما يصل الى الطرف اليمين من الدائرة تصل اليه الكهرباء ويشتغل ذراع المحرك وبذلك يكون ذراع المحرك قد ابتعد عن المركز ليكون في ابعد نقطة عن المركز ولذلك سوف يدور المحرك وعندما يصل الى الاسفل والى جهة اليسار تنفصل عنه الكهرباء وهكذا يليه المحرك الثاني وتصبح دورة كاملة للمحرك ...اكيد المحرك يحتوي على اثقال ثانوية لزيادة قوة العزم المحرك وبمساعدة الجاذبية الارضية والاستمرارية سوف تتولد قوة كبيرة تكفي لتوليد الكهرباء ويمكن توليد اي كمية كهرباء نرغب بها من تشغيل منزل كامل بالكهرباء الى معمل كامل وكل هذا يعتمد على حجم المحرك المصنوع اذا كان المحرك كبير تكون الكهرباء اكثر والعكس صحيح ... ويارت لو تطبق هذه الفكرة في البلدان التي تفتقر الى الكهرباء واكيد ان هذا المحرك يعتبر من المحركات الصديقة للبيئة ولا يستهلك اي وقود احفوري هو فقط يعتمد على الجاذبية الارضية وهذا يساعد على تقليل نسبة ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون في الجو الذي يسبب الاحتباس الحراري....انا بعد تعمقي والبحث والدراسة في المحركات الدائمة الحركة لمدة 4 سنوات وصلت الى هذا المحرك وحبيت انشرة للناس حتى تعم الفائدة .....


----------



## eng.most (10 يونيو 2013)

ياريت يااخى يكون هناك شرح للفكرة من البداية


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

موضوع جميل و رائع 
لكن الشرح موجز
اتمنى شرح مفصل اخي *aamer88* ​


----------



## aamer88 (2 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ع الردود انا حاولت ارفع الفديو لاكن لا استطيع ولا اعرف كيف ارفع الفديو من اليوتيوب مع الاسف واكيد عند مشاهدة الفديو سوف تصل المعلومة بشكل كامل


----------



## aamer88 (2 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuuaFC8FcJM


----------



## aamer88 (2 أغسطس 2013)

هذا هو الفديو اللي يوضح الفكرة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuuaFC8FcJM


----------



## علي حسين (3 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
اتصور ان الفكرة من المحركات التي استعملتها على محيط الدائرة تعطي الحركة اللازمة ( للاذرعة المتصلة بمحور دورانها) لتغيير مركز الثقل للمجموعة كاملة ومنها ينتج الحركة الدورانيه ..
وتصوري ان الفكرة تكون ناجحة اذا كانت القدرة الناتجة عن الدوران تفوق القدرة المطلوبة لتحريك المحركات المثبته على الاطار الخارجي للحلقة الدوارة ..

فكرة جميلة تحتاج الى الاثبات بمعادلات رياضيه .. لنرى ان كانت فعلا مجديه ام لا ؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 أغسطس 2013)

علي العزام قال:


> فكرة جميلة تحتاج الى الاثبات بمعادلات رياضيه .. لنرى ان كانت فعلا مجديه ام لا ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

هل لا تستطيع أخي علي عزام أن تثبت صحة أو خطأ هذه الفكرة بالمعادلات الرياضية البسيطة....؟


----------



## علي حسين (4 أغسطس 2013)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> هل لا تستطيع أخي علي عزام أن تثبت صحة أو خطأ هذه الفكرة بالمعادلات الرياضية البسيطة....؟



المعطيات غير واضحة اخي الكريم ..
المعطى الاول : وهو الطاقة المستهلكه في المحركات الموضوعة على الحلقة الدوارة .
المعطى الثاني : مجموع اوزان الحلقة الدوارة ..
المعطى الثالث : سرعة الدوران للحلقة الدوارة ..

كان القصد من اثارة الحسابات ان من ياتي بفكرة معينه ان يجري عليها الحسابات .. وان لا يلقي الافكار هكذا من دون معرفة الحسابات !!


----------

